

Ask HN: What are the best pricing pages you have seen? - bavidar

We are working on presenting our pricing page better and are looking for some good examples.
======
wikwocket
From my personal library, here are two articles you may find helpful:

10 Principles of Effective Pricing Pages
[http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-
pricing-p...](http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-pricing-
pages/)

Doubling SaaS Revenue By Changing The Pricing Model
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/13/doubling-saas-
revenue/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/13/doubling-saas-revenue/)

------
AtTheLast
I think 37signals did a really good job of a pricing page.
[http://highrisehq.com/signup](http://highrisehq.com/signup)

Keep it simple. Give people a few options to pick from. Tell people what the
most popular option is. You could always A/B test different versions to see
what is working.

------
relaunched
For a Saas service?

